# mancare



## norma 126

Quisiera que alguien me diga cual es la traducción exacta 
para decir en italiano "Te extraño",yo se que mancare=faltar,no tener
y no se si es exacto decir "Mi manchi".


----------



## Jana337

norma 126 said:
			
		

> Quisiera que alguien me diga cual es la traducción exacta
> para decir en italiano "Te extraño",yo se que mancare=faltar,no tener
> y no se si es exacto decir "Mi manchi".


Hola, tienes razón, es correcto. 

Jana


----------



## leopoldo carra

"Mi manchi" es perfecto.  
Leopoldo


----------



## *francy**

Si, se dice "mi manchi".
ciao


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> Quisiera que alguien me diga/dijera cuál es la traducción exacta para decir en italiano "Te extraño", yo sé que mancare =f altar,no tener
> y no sé si es exacto decir "Mi manchi".


----------



## GabyG

¡Hola!

También he visto la expresión "sento molto la tua mancanza" que creo significa lo mismo.

¿Se usan indistintamente? ¿Alguna de las dos es más especial o implica que se le extraña más a la persona?

Saludos,


----------



## claudine2006

GabyG said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> También he visto la expresión "sento molto la tua mancanza" que creo significa lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Se usan indistintamente? ¿Alguna de las dos es más especial o implica que se le extraña más a la persona?
> 
> Saludos,


Decir "mi manchi" es más rapido, y como "sento molto la tua mancanza" está más currada y es menos frecuente, a mí me parece que expresa un sentimiento más profundo.
Pero el sentido de mi manchi tanto = sento molto la tua mancanza es el mismo.


----------



## GabyG

claudine2006 said:


> Decir "mi manchi" es más r*á*pido, y como "sento molto la tua mancanza" está más currada y es menos frecuente, a mí me parece que expresa un sentimiento más profundo.
> Pero el sentido de mi manchi tanto = sento molto la tua mancanza es el mismo.


 
¡Gracias Claudine!
Sabes, tuve que buscar "currar" en el diccionario, porque la palabra currada no se usa en México y la verdad no la había escuchado. Encontré que significa "trabajar", y me imagino que en tu frase "currada" quiere decir algo como "elaborada"...

¡Saludos!


----------



## claudine2006

GabyG said:


> ¡Gracias Claudine!
> Sabes, tuve que buscar "currar" en el diccionario, porque la palabra currada no se usa en México y la verdad no la había escuchado. Encontré que significa "trabajar", y me imagino que en tu frase "currada" quiere decir algo como "elaborada"...
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Sì, por aquí se usa mucho. Es coloquial.


----------



## norma 126

GabyG said:


> ¡Gracias Claudine!
> Sabes, tuve que buscar "currar" en el diccionario, porque la palabra currada no se usa en México y la verdad no la había escuchado. Encontré que significa "trabajar", y me imagino que en tu frase "currada" quiere decir algo como "elaborada"...
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Currar en Argentina la usamos con otro significado, decimos currar cuando se hace algo que no es legal o  infringiendo la ley.


----------



## norma 126

Claudine!! no me molesta que me corrijan, pero diga se puede usar perfectamente. En América se usan diferentes modos de hablar o modismos que no es igual que en España, pero esto no quiere decir que no es correcto.
Del verbo *decir*: (conjugar) 
*diga* es la: 
1ª persona singular (yo) presente subjuntivo 
3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) presente subjuntivo 
3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) imperativo


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> Claudine!! no me molesta que me corrijan, pero diga se puede usar perfectamente. En América se usan diferentes modos de hablar o modismos que no es igual que en España, pero esto no quiere decir que no es correcto.
> Del verbo *decir*: (conjugar)
> *diga* es la:
> 1ª persona singular (yo) presente subjuntivo
> 3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) presente subjuntivo
> 3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) imperativo


Es por eso que te lo dejé y añadí otra opción.


----------



## GoranBcn

norma 126 said:


> Claudine!! no me molesta que me corrijan, pero diga se puede usar perfectamente. En América se usan diferentes modos de hablar o modismos que no es igual que en España, pero esto no quiere decir que no es correcto.



"Diga" en ese ejemplo es incorrecto. La gente lo suele decir aquí en España también, pero una cosa es lo que diga la gente y otra es lo que marca la gramática.

Las combinaciones posibles son éstas:

Quisiera que alguien me dijera/dijese...(una de éstas dos)
Quiero que alguien me diga...
He querido que alguien me diga/dijera/dijese... (en este tiempo verbal las tres son posibles)
Quería que alguien me dijera/dijese...
Querré que alguien me diga...
Quise que alguien me dijera/dijese...
Querría que alguien me dijera/dijese...

Saludos,

Goran


----------



## claudine2006

GoranBcn said:


> "Diga" en ese ejemplo es incorrecto. La gente lo suele decir aquí en España también, pero una cosa es lo que diga la gente y otra es lo que marca la gramática.
> 
> Las combinaciones posibles son éstas:
> 
> Quisiera que alguien me dijera/dijese...(una de éstas dos)
> Quiero que alguien me diga...
> He querido que alguien me diga/dijera/dijese... (en este tiempo verbal las tres son posibles)
> Quería que alguien me dijera/dijese...
> Querré que alguien me diga...
> Quise que alguien me dijera/dijese...
> Querría que alguien me dijera/dijese...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Goran


Gracias, Goran.


----------

